# Medicare Part B Enrollment, Pitfalls, Problems and Penalties



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2014)

Some of the pitfalls and penalties of enrollment in Medicare Part B are explained in this report...http://www.medicarerights.org/pdf/PartB-Enrollment-Pitfalls-Problems-and-Penalites.pdf


----------

